# String Verknüpfung



## hoOLLOow (21 Januar 2009)

Hi,
wie kann man diese Strings verküpfen? 

```
sMsg:='Fehlercode:'
```
und

```
WORD_TO_STRING(smtp.iErrorId);
```

Also z.B. 
	
	



```
sMsg:='Fehlercode: ' [B]&[/B] WORD_TO_STRING(smtp.iErrorId);
```

Nur das funktioniert irgendwie nicht.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2009)

Wie folgt:

```
sMsg := 'Fehlercode: ';
sMsg := CONCAT(sMsg, WORD_TO_STRING(smtp.iErrorID));
```


----------



## hoOLLOow (21 Januar 2009)

Funktiniert nicht ganz. Aber so ähnlich muss es sein.
Bekomme den Fehler 4024: Erwarte <Operator 0> oder <Operator 1> oder ... vor '<Name>' (Geben Sie an der genannten Stelle einen gültigen Operator ein.). 
Irgendwie will er vor dem CONCAT ein Semikolon.
Aber trotzdem danke, werde damit weiterarbeiten.


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2009)

Hast du den Code genauso übernommen? Bei mir funktioniert das CONCAT einwandfrei.

Hast du evtl. den Doppelpunkt vor dem = vergessen?


----------



## hoOLLOow (21 Januar 2009)

Schon gut, brauchte die "Standard.lb6" Bibliothek. Jetzt gehts. DANKE.


----------



## egor (12 Mai 2010)

kann ich diesen CONCAT auch für mehr als 2 Parameter verwenden?

oder wie mache ich das wenn ich mehrere Parameter verschicken will

z.b

'Wert: ' + DigitalEingang + '$0D$0A'

er sagt mir immer das CONCAT zu viele Parameter hat.


----------



## Cerberus (12 Mai 2010)

CONCAT nimmt immer nur zwei Parameter.

Dein Beispiel:

```
String := 'Wert: ';
String := CONCAT(String, BOOL_TO_STRING(DigtalEingang));
String := CONCAT(String, '$0D$0A');
```


----------



## hoOLLOow (12 Mai 2010)

*Hmm*

Concat geht nur mit 2 Parameter. Vllt nutzt du einfach Concat 2 mal hintereinander. Also z.B. 
Var1 := CONCAT ('Par1','Par2'); -> Var1 = Par1Par2
Var2 := CONCAT ('Var1','Par3'); -> Var2 = Par1Par2Par3

Mehr wüsste ich erstmal auch nicht.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## trinitaucher (12 Mai 2010)

Du kannst CONCAT auch verschachtelt verwenden.

```
Var := CONCAT(var1, CONCAT(var2,var3));
```
Aber vorsicht bei langsamen Systemen, wegen der Auslastung.


----------



## M_o_t (13 Mai 2010)

Oder auch

Var1 := Concat (CONCAT ('Par1','Par2'),'Par3'); -> Var1 = Par1Par2Par3

spart die Zwischenvariable, wird aber schnell unübersichtlich.

Gruß

M_o_t


----------

